
.APP Domain Names Will Create New Naming Opportunities For Developers - treitnauer
http://iwantmyname.com/blog/2012/06/app-domain-names-will-create-new-naming-opportunities-for-developers.html
======
marknutter
Does anybody have any idea when .app domains will be available and how we'll
be able to go about registering them? I know they're announcing the new top-
level domain names in two days, but how long after that can we expect them to
be available?

~~~
treitnauer
Judging from ICANN's current timeline not before late 2013 but my guess would
be 2014 so it's still some time away (if .app will be in the first batch of
approved TLDs which is very likely).

